# Small back up woodstove recomendation



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2013)

Last few years weve had 2 late season hurricanes, and 2 early snowstorms ( leaves on trees) that caused MASSIVE power outages.

Thinking about finding a small wood stove for a backup heat plan. Want something DURABLE, reliable, that I can get parts for. Are there any Vermonts, Jotul, Small Soapstone stoves that might fit my bill ? Thanks


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 29, 2013)

I like my Pacific Energy Super 27 with a glass door. I used it for heating for about 7 years. And it is now my back up in case of a prolonged power outage. I paid about $1300 new if I remember right. Sometimes you can find a used one. There are also some good brands like the ones you mentioned that can be found used. Keep your eyes open. If you are looking for something used and having a tough time you can go to google and type in All OF CRAIGSLIST and click on one of the first two sites that come up. Then find a listing that is close to you. It has worked well for me on several different occasions. Be cautious when buying used. Look them over real well. If it is just for back up, you might go with an old fashioned, air tight, non cat. stove. Good luck.

(Unfortunately I am too far from you. I have one advertised with all chimney and equipment needed advertised in the articles for sale forum on this site.  )


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2013)

How big an area will the stove be heating? Do you want to have overnight burns? Are you looking at only used or also new?


----------



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> How big an area will the stove be heating? Do you want to have overnight burns? Are you looking at only used or also new?


 
Used, prefer something that can do overnight. House is combines maybe 1300, stove would be in basement. Dosnt need to heat entire house, just keep us from freezing up.


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2013)

The wood stove is an area heater. Heating from a basement can be challenging in some houses.

Describe the basement so that we have a better picture of what you are starting with. Is is wide open or partitioned off? Finished and insulated or raw walls? Same question for the basement ceiling. The other questions are about how the heat will get upstairs. Is there a wide, open staircase to the main floor? Will the stove be near the stairs? What will the stove be using for a chimney?

Based on what you so far have posted your best bet might be a steel stove if you are trying keep costs low.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> The wood stove is an area heater. Heating from a basement can be challenging in some houses.
> 
> Describe the basement so that we have a better picture of what you are starting with. Is is wide open or partitioned off? Finished and insulated or raw walls? Same question for the basement ceiling. The other questions are about how the heat will get upstairs. Is there a wide, open staircase to the main floor? Will the stove be near the stairs? What will the stove be using for a chimney?
> 
> Based on what you so far have posted your best bet might be a steel stove if you are trying keep costs low.


 
Raised ranch. I actually have a pellet stove down there, but it uses Electricity. So I don't have any issues with heat working upstairs and keeping it tolerable up there if we were out for a while.


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Can you answer the questions so that we can have a better idea of what would be a good fit?

Also, how well does the pellet stove down there heat the whole house?

I'm guessing a 2 cu ft wood stove will do the job. A Lopi Endeavor, mid-sized Regency, Quad etc..


----------



## fossil (Sep 29, 2013)

How about a generator instead?


----------



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2013)

Finished basement, some insulation, suspended ceiling, open stairway to main level. The pellet stove does a good job. Furnace mainly assists 25% when its below 20.      Have a generator. But just looking to assist if we ever get one of those BIG ice storms, etc.


----------



## begreen (Sep 30, 2013)

I like having both for long power outages. When they last a week and the gas stations are also out of fuel you need to ration the hours the genset runs. For us that's 2-3hrs  in the morning and 3-4 hrs in the evening. The main thing that is for is for the food in the freezer and refrig.. 

Sounds like a stove that is roughly equivalent to the pellet stove in btu output will do. Do you already have a chimney in the basement that can be dedicated to the wood stove or will a new one have to be added?


----------

